# ZYLISS Vice, made in Switzerland



## kidak13 (Jun 16, 2011)

I purchased a Zyliss vice several years ago and I use it heavily on certain jobs I build. I have a model Profi-King Plus I have wore out some of the parts. Were can I buy new parts or is there anyone out there that would have one they aren't using and would consider getting rid of there Zyilss vice, Profi-King Plus. Please let me know.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kidak,
I googled it and the site for the importer doesn't appear to be working anymore. I would keep an eye on ebay maybe or craigslist.
Mike Hawkins:smile:
ps, I bought mine back in 1978, still works well.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kidak13 said:


> I purchased a Zyliss vice several years ago and I use it heavily on certain jobs I build. I have a model Profi-King Plus I have wore out some of the parts. Were can I buy new parts or is there anyone out there that would have one they aren't using and would consider getting rid of there Zyilss vice, Profi-King Plus. Please let me know.


I bought mine at a trade show in the mid 70's and use it often...it's great. You can order parts on this site.












 







.


----------

